# Antrim lake?



## FishForever (Mar 15, 2014)

Anybody know if Antrim lake is worth fishing? I'm trying to find some new places to do some bank fishing near my work and this is pretty close. Also I was wondering if there are any other ponds near OSU that are worth hitting up. Thanks everyone

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I gave up on Antrim it does hold some nice fish though just hard to fish from the shore. If you do decide to go I've had the most luck on the east bank. Good luck! 
Ps Antrim holds a state record


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

I fish Antrim quite a bit. Agree with previous post, as it can be difficult due to the depth to fish from the bank (no boating allowed). However, I've caught a few nice Bass and the Olentangy flows right behind, so you can always take a little hike.

Also the East bank is preffered. It runs pretty deep right off of the bank Middle East towards the south. The south west corner is also nice. Caught a few nice LM there last year.

If your lucky, you may even catch a trout.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I've done best bringing a rod you can cast really far and fishing swim baits deep, like they said tho. It's tough, but there are absolute toad bass that gorge on trout, I've seen them but they are smart and don't bite much. Long rod, 15 lbs fluorocarbon an trout pattern swim bait has been my best for bass


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree with the fishing deep and far out. I've used deep diving cranks and that's about all that's produced for me. I've caught cats that way as well. I've heard rumors of big smallmouth in there as well just never caught any myself


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

during the right time in the spring when the bass come up to do their thing some good fishing can be had from shore. those fish see a lot of fancy baits, i keep it simple with natural colored plastics. i think i saw somewhere the stocking (trout) would be in april.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Brought my son out here this morning as it was really the first acceptable day we've seen to go shore fishing. Didn't catch anything, but the minnows are starting to move around near the docks and around 8 AM surface action started.

Going to try to find some deep diving trout-like lures soon and see if I can pull some largemouth before the lake becomes completely worthless.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

The water level has been higher the last few years which makes it tougher to fish. There used to be a little more shoreline to stand on compared to now.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very challenging and not worth the 20 minute drive for me. Check the Antrim map on the DNR site as I believe there is a hump about 30 feet from shore on the northeast corner. Bass might still be deep though and not on the hump. I've always wondered if a trout imitator would be a good bait for bass there...


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Water level was very high summer '13. Fished there late fall and again early this spring, and water level is back down. You can find shoreline all around again. Not sure what the plans are for summer '14.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

They stock it with trout on the 18th. but not sure if it is kids only or not.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Very challenging and not worth the 20 minute drive for me. Check the Antrim map on the DNR site as I believe there is a hump about 30 feet from shore on the northeast corner. Bass might still be deep though and not on the hump. I've always wondered if a trout imitator would be a good bait for bass there...


How big are the trout they stock? I thought they stocked retired breeders which would be pretty large. Unless they reproduce in there, I don't think those bass are seeing bait sized trout.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

10"-13"
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

A bass can eat a 10 inch trout. I'm certain the bass in Antrim eat those trout. Also I believe there is a holdover population in that lake. It is deep enough for some to escape the summer. Doubt they spawn...l


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ah, I was thinking it was the retired breeders. They do release those somewhere but I forget. I can see a big bass taking a 10" trout for sure.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

You are correct, the breeder stocking is no longer done. It used to be done the Friday after Thanksgiving, but ODNR does not do it anymore. It's a real shame, it was a great time.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Antrim stinks. I wasted many hours at that place just 'cause it's so close to my house. Ain't nothing but some random panfish from the olentagy in there dropped by birds. And they don't bite neither 'cause the water is so clear.

It's an old gravel quarry and mostly barren. Might be something gets in there when the olentangy gets real high and backs up the overflow pipe but not on the reg..

Antrim is where they send newbs here so you don't fish the more productive lakes and streams. It's an April fools day joke, dont believe them. Last year I fell for it too.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Been fishing Antrim since it opened to the public. My Grandfather would take me there and I still hit up. I river fish mostly but there are A Lot of 2-3 pound Largemouth in that old quarry pond. Like others have said, plastic worms and creature baits texas or carolina rigged on the east side is the way to go. Run into a 5-lber about every other year. And there are some huge lake Smallmouth in there. Takes stealth and some Skill though.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

freshwater_newb said:


> Antrim stinks. I wasted many hours at that place just 'cause it's so close to my house. Ain't nothing but some random panfish from the olentagy in there dropped by birds. And they don't bite neither 'cause the water is so clear.
> 
> It's an old gravel quarry and mostly barren. Might be something gets in there when the olentangy gets real high and backs up the overflow pipe but not on the reg..
> 
> Antrim is where they send newbs here so you don't fish the more productive lakes and streams. It's an April fools day joke, dont believe them. Last year I fell for it too.


Not sure what you're talking about. Although it can be difficult to fish, to call it barren is completely wrong. I typically get at least 2 largemouth on every trip and I've a caught a few nice cats as well. I personally enjoy Antrim, it's quiet, not over crowded, and I can always move down to the river if things are not biting.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

freshwater_newb said:


> Antrim stinks. I wasted many hours at that place just 'cause it's so close to my house. Ain't nothing but some random panfish from the olentagy in there dropped by birds. And they don't bite neither 'cause the water is so clear.
> 
> It's an old gravel quarry and mostly barren. Might be something gets in there when the olentangy gets real high and backs up the overflow pipe but not on the reg..
> 
> Antrim is where they send newbs here so you don't fish the more productive lakes and streams. It's an April fools day joke, dont believe them. Last year I fell for it too.


It only stinks if you don't know what your doing lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

In my humble opinion productive fishing is just that, productive. When conditions are good, too many anglers show up at Antrim and pressure the lake. I'm sure some are adept at catching bass out of there - and I would love to know what those secrets are - but I've had too many unproductive days at Antrim for me to change my opinion of it. For the average bass angler, it's not the best use of available fishing time. That being said, I would love to be able to get out there in a canoe or kayak and hit those humps and drop offs.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

robertj298 said:


> It only stinks if you don't know what your doing lol


Do you require a leg down from that horse, sir?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> Do you require a leg down from that horse, sir?


Hahaha, good one!!!


----------

